# OT: Maverick Fans Curveball Competition



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just for a bit of fun, how about a Mavericks Curveball competition

There will be limitations on who can join, but Dre and I have to recognize you as a poster on the Mavericks forum. We need 10 people to sign up, 5 for each conference

You will versus each person in your group ONCE, and then seeding will be arranged depending on your record. The player with the worst record in their conference will be eliminated. Then, we will take the playoff style -- 1 vs 4, 2 vs 3 (for each conference)

Post here to join up, and when the playoff starts we'll attempt to make it possible to bet on the winner. The catch is, if you make it to the playoffs you'll have to place 200 points to enter

*Entrants so far* 
_Dre_
Theo!
Gambino
Mavs41
Zach
NastyN44
DHarris34PHan
Kekai23
2 remaining spots


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Try to get into group A and beat me. It won't be hard.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Signed


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't quite get the competition, but sign me up!


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sign this kid up!!!!!!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I am in :banana: *


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I will join. Lets hurry up and fill the other 2 spots before BabyBlueSlugga tries to join. :yes:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

sloth said:


> I will join. Lets hurry up and fill the other 2 spots before BabyBlueSlugga tries to join. :yes:


Sorry, your not allowed in


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Sorry Sloth.



Theo! said:


> *There will be limitations on who can join, but Dre and I have to recognize you as a poster on the Mavericks forum.* We need 10 people to sign up, 5 for each conference


And plus we're just not worthy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Not letting me in for the sole reason you guys don't want to lose. heck, you let a bucks fan in.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

sloth said:


> Not letting me in for the sole reason you guys don't want to lose. heck, you let a bucks fan in.


Yes, a Bucks fan who is a regular poster here



You never post here, so your not allowed in


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

sloth said:


> Not letting me in for the sole reason you guys don't want to lose. heck, you let a bucks fan in.


The bolded part is bolded for a reason.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If you guys think you really have what it takes, join the big competition here.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2025540#post20255410


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> If you guys think you really have what it takes, join the big competition here.
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2025540#post20255410


Oh Sloth is BBS7? Hahaha....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Oh Sloth is BBS7? Hahaha....


You want in?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Theo! said:


> You want in?


Uh ya sure! Lets get it going soon, I am at my friends house, and can't go on for a couple days after I leave his house. Lets get it going!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> Uh ya sure! Lets get it going soon, I am at my friends house, and can't go on for a couple days after I leave his house. Lets get it going!


you should join the real 65 person tournament


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Clcik here to play 

We need one more person


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

I want to play


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, you're in. You pass as a casual Mavericks fan to me!

I'll organize the brackets tonight


----------

